# Checking Interest for Schmidt RB Refill - CLOSED



## Rudy Vey (Jul 30, 2007)

Update 13.August 2007:
Since there were no more interest since my last post, I will close this. Unfortunately, there was only interest for about a third of the minimum order amount. I cannot put all this money out and then sit on a couple thousand refills. Too bad, maybe another time. Thanks to all that showed interest and I hope you understand that I cannot make this order.



Might be able to buy Schmidt refills directly from Germany, however it is a lot of refills to buy. So, I think I ask here if there is interest.
The standard plastic 888F would run approx $0.75, the metal 5888F approx $1.50, all a bit depending on actual shipping cost and Euro/$ exchange rate. 
I would be not able to use them all myself, but if I get enough interest here, I am willing to buy a large number of these and re-sell them here.
Please, e-mail me directly.

UPDATE 31 July 2007:
These are standard rollerball refills that fit all rollerball pens I know of from CSUSA and Berea. And also many brand names!

The 888 is the plastic tube and the 5888 is the metal tubed version that comes in the high-end kits from CSUSA.

The "F" stands for fine. The refills also come in "M" medium. Medium is more used in Europe and USA, the Asians prefer the "F" type. 
I am thinking of getting half "F" and half "M". So please, let me know  if you like M or F.
The color is black, as it is standard with all our kits.

The refills are normally produced when ordered - so they are fresh.

I keep this open here for some time. The minimum order numbers are pretty high. Please, send me an e-mail and let me know how many you would like. Don't post this here, I  miss sometimes a post or two.

As of today I have:
630 "888"
250 "5888"


NEW UPDATE 3.AUGUST 2007 9 pm:

So far, I have only "pre-orders/interests" for one third of the minimum order amount (order minimum 2000 of the plastic and/or 1000 of the metal!!)! 
My idea was that for such a good price you guys would jump on it and order 25, 50, 100 refills or even more at a time. 
I will keep this open for a few more days.


----------



## mewell (Jul 30, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## stevers (Jul 31, 2007)

I could see needing some, 5, 10 something along those lines. Nice to be able to add one with a pen sale. Don't know what they can be had for elsewhere though.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 31, 2007)

The best price I've found is at www.Yafaoutlet.com and the 888 is $9.00 for 6 and the 5888 is $18.00 for 6 so count me in for at least 50  





> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />I could see needing some, 5, 10 something along those lines. Nice to be able to add one with a pen sale. Don't know what they can be had for elsewhere though.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 31, 2007)

I could use 10 pcs.

-Peter-


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />The standard plastic 888F would run approx $0.75, the metal 5888F approx $1.50, all a bit depending on actual shipping cost and Euro/$ exchange rate.


I would be interested in 50 #888F and 30 #5888F.

George


----------



## Boss302 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'd be interested in 50 5888F

Pat


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 31, 2007)

what kits does the 888f fit?


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 31, 2007)

I would be interested in some of both,  I can give you a number when you know final pricing.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />what kits does the 888f fit?


Pretty much all our rollerball kits use these refills: the 888 is the plastic tube and comes with Gents Jr and Sr, and fits also all Barons, El Grande, actually all rollerballs I ever made can use this refill - its a standard refill that fits a lot of different makes (of the brandnames). The 5888 is a metal tube refill and comes with the high end kits from CSUSA.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jerryconn_
> <br />I would be interested in some of both,  I can give you a number when you know final pricing.



Consider the given number the final price.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 31, 2007)

Rudy,
When do you plan on ordering?
What ink colors are you planning on bringing in? Both black and blue?

Edit in
I read your post again and got my ink color answer. Is the price based on volume of type regardless of ink color. Or volume per refill type and ink color?


----------



## Texatdurango (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> ... The 5888 is a metal tube refill and comes with the high end kits from CSUSA.


This probably doesn't need to be mentioned but just on the off chance that someone doesn't know it should be noted that the Schmidt 5888 will also fit any pen that the Schmidt 888 does, at least with every pen I have tried them with.  They are just a higher grade refill.

With the addition of the Fine and Medium info, I will be changing my order upwards, PM sent.

George


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 31, 2007)

Rudy,
I'll want some of these, have to work out the numbers but count me in for some F, some M, mostly 5888s.
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Rudy when will you be finalizing this buy?


----------



## Monty (Aug 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 2, 2007)

Rudy,

I would go for 10 of the 5888F and 10 of the 5888M.  Let me your paypal and the final amount.

John


----------



## Jerryconn (Aug 3, 2007)

Rudy,
PM sent


----------



## authentic (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br /><b></b> Update 13.August 2007:
> Since there were no more interest since my last post, I will close this. Unfortunately, there was only interest for about a third of the minimum order amount. I cannot put all this money out and then sit on a couple thousand refills. Too bad, maybe another time. Thanks to all that showed interest and I hope you understand that I cannot make this order.
> <b></b>



Hi Rudy,

I would have been interested in maybe 200-300 of the 5888 refills, but I guess that is still not enough to meet the minimum. The 888F's I usually buy wholesale at 1000 an order, and they keep fresh as I go through them fairly quickly.

If any of you are still interested in Schmidt 888F's, I'm able to offer them at $0.99 for lots of 300 or more. That's not quite as good as $0.75 but better than $1.95.

If interested PM me for a link.


----------

